#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations

## himanshu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations

----------


## tsrc8204

You provided a good information to us, very appreciated!!

tsrc8204

----------


## Vittorio.vzla

Thanks in advance

----------


## mkhurram79

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks u so much

----------


## ivan_s60

Thank you very much

----------


## mekkisam

Please,
Can you send me a copy of the document,
Thanks.

bouasam@gmail.com

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

----------


## omar alkubaici

many thanks for your good effort

----------


## omar alkubaici

this book really is very important

----------


## RuiL

Thanks a lot man!

----------


## syaranor

please upload it again sir

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JelaniChem

Whats the code for unzipping the file

See More: Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations

----------


## josefreitas

please give the rar pass. thanks

----------


## selmagis

Sorry mistake: egpet,net

----------


## gasoil

Thanks you .....

----------


## arsh1988

Link dead. Can you please upload again.

Thanks

----------


## rmehta26

Hey can you pls re-share the document. The link is not working. Pls share it somewhere on 4shared / mediafire

Thanks

----------


## niladri

Thanks for the document.

----------


## kavita_00

Can you please tell the password to extract the file. 
Thanks

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

thanks a lot. it's very useful.

----------


## platini12

re uploded plise

----------


## yogacruise

upload pls

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. Selmagis,


Nowadays, link is only for Filecloud members.See More: Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations

----------


## TEJ

Thanks Buddy

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Could someone, please, reupload the file for "*Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations*"?
Thanks in advance

----------

